# Reproduction Grips



## Goldslinger (Sep 19, 2022)

I saw a post on Facebook for a guy that duplicates g519 grips. I sent him a message. We got to talking and I told him to make me a couple of pairs. Now I don’t have originals but I have seen several. He does not do PayPal ,you have to send him a check. A little scary but after our conversations . I thought what the hell. Here is what I received next to my civilian OD 42 grips . They are amazing. They fit my Nos handle bars perfectly. They are hard like the originals . So if you are interested he is on the g519 Facebook forum. Kevin Carroll. Tell him Sam sent you  .


----------



## Mercian (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi @Goldslinger 

They look very nicely done. 

Do you happen to know what they are made from? (I admit it - I am part Polymer Scientist). I understand the originals are made from a Cellulose Acetate polymer called Tenite:






						Tenite - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I have seen reproduction items cast from thermoset resins. If that is the case with these, then to tell the difference in future between originals and these nice reproductions, you will be able to use a hot pin (touch a hot pin to the plastic somewhere that doesn't show. If it melts, it's a plastic like Tenite, if it doesn't, or just browns a little, it is a thermoset). Tenite is also soluble in Acetone, which Thermosets aren't. Thermosets also tend to be colder to the touch.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> I saw a post on Facebook for a guy that duplicates g519 grips. I sent him a message. We got to talking and I told him to make me a couple of pairs. Now I don’t have originals but I have seen several. He does not do PayPal ,you have to send him a check. A little scary but after our conversations . I thought what the hell. Here is what I received next to my civilian OD 42 grips . They are amazing. They fit my Nos handle bars perfectly. They are hard like the originals . So if you are interested he is on the g519 Facebook forum. Kevin Carroll. Tell him Sam sent you  .View attachment 1698561
> View attachment 1698562



Very nice Sam.  Can you please post a link or exact title of the FB group.  I am not finding the guy in the military bike forum or a G519 group on FB.  Thank you.


----------



## blackcat (Sep 20, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> I saw a post on Facebook for a guy that duplicates g519 grips. I sent him a message. We got to talking and I told him to make me a couple of pairs. Now I don’t have originals but I have seen several. He does not do PayPal ,you have to send him a check. A little scary but after our conversations . I thought what the hell. Here is what I received next to my civilian OD 42 grips . They are amazing. They fit my Nos handle bars perfectly. They are hard like the originals . So if you are interested he is on the g519 Facebook forum. Kevin Carroll. Tell him Sam sent you  .View attachment 1698561
> View attachment 1698562





Hello;
I know Kevin, he worked for me a 4 years ago, very nice guy and very very good job!
On your photos, the original grip is from the model found on certain  civilian Victory VG295 - VG296... civilian bikes.
The repro is correct model G519.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 20, 2022)

He's in this group, advertising the grips for $100 plus shipping.









						World War 2 American G519 Bicycles and tribute G519 bicycles | Facebook
					

If you’re making a copy of a G519 or looking to restore an original we’re here to help!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## blackcat (Sep 20, 2022)

Hello;
Well for me it's settled  😸 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> He's in this group, advertising the grips for $100 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Dave.  FB is a mystery to me.  I put in "G519" and "G519 Bicycle" as separate searches and neither produced this group.


----------

